# Bind9



## hahni (29. Jan. 2009)

Bei Bind9 erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

---
/etc/init.d/bind9 restart
 * Stopping domain name service... bind                                                                                                      rndc: connect failed: 127.0.0.1#953: connection refused
                                                                         [fail]
 * Starting domain name service... bind                                  [fail]
---

Woran könnte dies liegen?


----------



## hahni (29. Jan. 2009)

Ich bin übrigens genau nach HowTo für Ubuntu 8.04LTS vorgegangen...


----------



## Till (30. Jan. 2009)

Scahu mal in den Logs nach und stell sicher dass bind oder ein anderer dns server auf dem server nicht bereits gestartet ist.


----------



## hahni (30. Jan. 2009)

Huhu Till,

das war ein jungfräuliches System, welches ich komplett neu nach Falkos Anleitung aufgesetzt habe. Nachdem ich nach dem Setup auch keinen "Serverdienst" installiert habe, würde ich das mit der weiteren Firewall eher ausschließen wollen!

Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (30. Jan. 2009)

Ich habe nichts zu einer firewall geschrieben  Poste Doch mal die Ausgabe von:

netstat -tap

und schau in die Logs.


----------



## hahni (30. Jan. 2009)

Aber gerne, wenns hilft 

---
Active Internet connections (servers and established)
Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name
tcp        0      0 localhost:60000         *:*                     LISTEN      5838/postgrey.pid -
tcp        0      0 *:mysql                 *:*                     LISTEN      4597/mysqld
tcp        0      0 *:www                   *:*                     LISTEN      5330/apache2
tcp        0      0 server1.tld.de:domain *:*                     LISTEN      4477/named
tcp        0      0 192.168.0.253:domain      *:*                     LISTEN      4477/named
tcp        0      0 localhost:domain        *:*                     LISTEN      4477/named
tcp        0      0 *:smtp                  *:*                     LISTEN      5828/master
tcp        0      0 localhost:953           *:*                     LISTEN      4477/named
tcp        0      0 *:https                 *:*                     LISTEN      5330/apache2
tcp6       0      0 [::]:imaps              [::]:*                  LISTEN      5038/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 [::]op3s              [::]:*                  LISTEN      5072/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 [::]:22               [::]:*                  LISTEN      4499/sshd
tcp6       0      0 [::]op3               [::]:*                  LISTEN      5052/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 [::]:imap2              [::]:*                  LISTEN      5013/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 [::]:ftp                [::]:*                  LISTEN      5283/proftpd: (acce
tcp6       0      0 [::]:domain             [::]:*                  LISTEN      4477/named
tcp6       0      0 [::]:smtp               [::]:*                  LISTEN      5828/master
tcp6       0      0 ip6-localhost:953       [::]:*                  LISTEN      4477/named
getnameinfo failed
tcp6       0    296 server1.tld.de:22 [UNKNOWN]:49625         ESTABLISHED 5363/sshd: root [pr

---


----------



## Till (30. Jan. 2009)

Also laut der Liste läuft bei Dir bereits named bereits. Wenn ein:

/etc/init.d/bind9 restart

nichts bringt, dann hat der sich wohl irgendie aufgehängt und lässt sich mit dem start / stop script nicht beebden. In dem Fall startest Du am einfachsten einmal den Server neu.


----------



## hahni (30. Jan. 2009)

Der Tipp ist mir auch 2h vorher gekommen. Und mit korrek installiertem ISPConfig klappte der "reload" ebenso wie der "restart"!


----------

